# Looping DVD on Windows Media Player?



## writesong

Greetings:

I purchased a DVD of a fireplace, which is one hour in length.

Is there a way I can set my Windows Media Player to loop the DVD, so it will automatically play over and over again?

Thank you.


----------



## fairnooks

Does checking Repeat under the Play menu work on DVDs? If not there are other options if the DVD is not copy protected such as copying the file(s) off the DVD and playing them from your hard drive as ordinary files in windows media player.


----------



## writesong

Greetings:

This thing is weird!

Yes, I checked the "_REPEAT_" function on Windows Media Player, but it only applies to CDs, not DVDs.

According to the DVD "_properties_", the DVD is not protected, so I should be able to copy it.

I tried copying and pasting the DVD into *MY DOCUMENTS*, but then Windows said the file couldn't be located.

When I found the files, then Windows said it couldn't open that type of file.

When I went to the Windows web site, they said there was no software for that type of file.

All of this was in spite of the fact that my Windows Media Player is playing this DVD.

The only thing I'm trying to do is loop it for continuous play, but I reckon that can't be done.

Thank you.


----------



## fairnooks

Two things you can try if you want to keep at it. The easiest way is go into the DVD Video_TS folder and copy the .vob files (except for the first one if its small because that's just the menu or title page) to your hard drive, then rename those files with a .mpg or .mpeg extension and see if you can make a working playlist out of them.

That method can result in corrupted .vob files that will not play correctly so the sure fire way is to rip the DVD to your hard drive with a program like handbrake which is always being improved and may transcode to a playable format for you or you can try the renaming the extension trick again if you rip straight .vob files.

I had my suspicions WMP would't loop a DVD but the latter method will work if you want to go through the process.


----------



## writesong

Fairnooks:

It worked!!!

I did exactly what you said, copying each of the larger VOB files, while excluding the very first VOB file, which was smaller than the rest.

I pasted the files into a new folder, "_CHRISTMAS FIREPLACE_", stored in the "_VIDEOS_" folder in *MY DOCUMENTS*, and renamed each file "_MPEG_".

Then I selected all and added them to my Windows Media Player library.

Sure enough, the "_REPEAT PLAY_" function is there and it's working.

I have my crackling fireplace for Christmas!

Thank you very much - - - and _MERRY CHRISTMAS_ to you!!!


----------

